# Getting Bummed - what would you do?



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

UPDATE IS AT THE END OF THIS THREAD - THANK YOU!

Okay - here is my story.....

On June 14th I lost my baby at 12 weeks, 2 days - she had stopped developing at 8w6d. It took 4 months of TTC to get PG and now it has been nearly that since the m/c. I have been charting everything and am now waiting to get my latest TTC Tool - one of those microscope deals. anyhow - here is my thing.... First of all my cycles are still completely out of whak. the cycle of my m/c was 45 days despite a beta under 5 at 2 weeks past the D&C, and a normal Ovulation date (verified by OPL and Thermal shift) the next cycles were 32 days each - first one O date was normal but the last one O date was delayed 6 days, and my LP went from what has been about 16 days to only 9 days.

I called my midwife and she told me to "try charting" Well, I've charted for the last 4 years I know how to do them and read them and I knwo what they say. SHe said I need to make sure I'm Oing but I know I am - and I told her that based on the chart I was looking at. She also said that it can take up to 6 months to return to normal cycle. SHe also won't test for any issues until it has beenthat long since the m/c. Now I LOVE my midwives but this sort of bothers me. I'm 34 and DH and I want to have at least 3 more before I hit 40. We ahve been actively TTC for 8 months now with one m/c in the middle of that and it has me a bit concerned that I may have hormonal issues since my LP is going nutz.

I guess what I'm really askign for is advice - would you insist on hormone level testing at this point? I'm concerned that I might be facing a secondary infertility issue and a potential m/c issue (this is number 7 though not consecutive).

I love that midwives prefer a more holistic approach but I'm startign to get afraid that if I wait much longer to look into hormone testing etc. that I'll be at the point where holistic therapies aren't effective or a viable option for treatment.
What would you all do?


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

You sound anxious. I'm sure it can be frustrating when you want a baby now, and it isn't happening.

I briefly read through a book called, "Fertility, Cycles & Nutrition" by Marilyn M. Shannon that had some excellent insights into fertility. After my miscarriage I tried light therapy to get my cycles regular and it worked beautifully.
(Light therapy meaning making your bedroom light such that moonlight enters, artificial light does not. In 3 weeks I got my period on the full moon, and have every full moon for the past 5 months).

There was also a lot about specific vitamins, nutrients, and their effect on fertility.

I would recommend patience, prayer, and seeing what other remedies you might be able to make on your own.

Good luck,
Sarah


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks - I used to cycle with the moon, my period on the new moon and ovulation on the full. How did you do the light therapy?


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

THnaks - I did ask for hormone level testing after the m/c - I was told - " hormones are funny - they change depending on where in your cycle you are so that isnt' really a reliable way to determine if there is a problem" HUH? How else do you knwo if there is a problem if you dont' test hormone levels?.

I've made an appointment to see an RE - I actually got in pretty fast because this is a new branch office, My appointment is the 18th at 10:30.

Thanks for your help and advice ladies!


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm not trying to be mean here, but your midwife sounds like a mess when it comes to TTC. If you have read TCOYF or have been charting for 4 yrs, it sounds like you know more than her. I'm sure your midwife is wonderful @ helping you have babies, but I'm glad you are seeing someone else who will be able to follow what you are talking about!

I saw both a Nurse Practicioner & an RE @ different times while TTC, & alot of what the RE thought about my "diagnosis" was way off base in my opinion. However, I totally educated myself here on MDC @ the TTC board, by reading, & @ sites like Fertilityplus.org & fertilethoughts.com. Fertilityplus.org has great resources about bloodwork & lab results, etc. What I was able to do was use the RE to do the testing I wanted, get the results & basically have the info to make the informed decision of what to do next, instead of just following him. It is a rat race to go to here, there, & everywhere, but in the end I was responsible to integrate all the info & be as educated as possible.

It is even harder when a m/c is brought into the picture. Neither my RE or my NP's MD are OBs, so I am now 7wks,4days pgnant & shopping for prenatal care. The NP's ofc did post conception blood work for me, got my beta hCG & my progesterone & all that looked great, but then had to refer me to an OB. The OB is a high-risk guy, & I don't know if that's where I want to go. I have found a pretty medical based CPM who can set up an early u/s for me, but I don't know if she will be right for me with the kind of home birth I want. I have decided I def need the u/s though bcz my anxieties of having another blighted ovum are getting out of hand. SO that's what I'm taking care of 1st, and if I need to make a change later, I will.

Anyway, it does get complex and daunting, but I just wanted to let you know that you can get the care that it right for you, it just will take alot of effort & management skills to bring it all together. You might have to try an OB if the RE is too into his own way of doing things like mine was, etc. I would just have to take off my "emotional-woman-who-desperatley-wants-a-baby-hat" & put on my "administrator of medical tests & situations with care-givers" hat.

sorry this is so long, but I hope it is encouraging!
blessings on your journey, Maria


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Maria - you summed up my plan exactly. I have done all the checkig and so forth - I did it all after my m/c and I have the info. My visit with the RE is simply to see if there is an issue and I will pursue treatment if waranted but I am making the decisions about my care. My theory here is If I dont' know what the problem is, I cannot attempt to fix it.

Thanks for you advice.

And My midwife is great but when it comes to TTC well - it's not as cut and dried as they would like it to be.


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi Mommy Storm Raven,
Sorry it's taken me so long to respond- I haven't been around for awhile.

It's simple. I just evaluated where light was entering my bedroom from and got rid of whatever artificial light I could. We had an electric lamp in our back yard that would shine pretty brightly into the bedroom. I took out the lightbulb. Then, I reduced the wattage on the light at the back door (which gives off residual light).

I took off the roller shades on the windows and just left the sheers, partially drawn back.

I made sure all the lights that would normally shine in the bedroom were turned off when I went to bed.

it worked great! We have this pretty, soft blue-ish moonlight coming in our bedroom and it is such a nice effect. Some nights darker, some nights bright. But I love it. I feel such harmony in my cycle- i love being able to know what's happening cycle-wise by looking at the moon, being confirmed by it.

Hope things look up for you soon. It sounds like you're doing just what you need to to get the care you need.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Well I managed to get in to see an RE in less than 2 weeks - new location for the office!!! WOO HOO!! He is running every test in the book, the consultation went very well. BOth DH and I like the doc. he strongly suspects a clotting or antibody disorder is the cause for the repeated m/c's. My Ovulation has been jumping all over my cycle since the m/c and we dont' know what is up with that. Anyhow - my rihg tovary appears to be very slightly polycystic but he doesn't think that is a real factor - evidently the ovary should be about 2cm x 3cm my right one is 2.37 x 3.11 so it can't be that bad. Next step if we didnt' catch the egg this time (O was verifed by OPK, Ovulens and a corpus luteum cycst on my left ovary for the u/s they did). I go back in on the 1st for FSH, E2 levels and to schedule HSG IF I'm not PG. Jsut wanted t let you all knwo what the result is lookign like...

Thanks!


----------

